# Body kit



## xXPnOY_PiMPXx (Apr 20, 2005)

wuts the best looking body kit for a s13????


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

xXPnOY_PiMPXx said:


> wuts the best looking body kit for a s13????


 I hate to say it but this question is going to be harder to answer than I thought. To tell you the truth, almost all the body kits made for the s13 look the same, there are only subtle differences like extra lips or a bigger air vent. I think you should be the one to decide since it is your car, but to help you out a bit try looking here http://www.extremedimensions.com/sh...&id=127&cat=240SX+HB+89-94&ProdType=Body Kits

they have a good selection too look at and the prices are not that bad.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I think you are thinking of WRX's


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Everyone has their own opinions on body kits. Or else everyone would have the same exact body kit because they all thought it was the "best looking one". And no one elses opinion matters when it comes to the looks of your car...who cares what they think?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

stock. everything else looks funny, but i would go with a BN motorsports if i had the money.


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

xXPnOY_PiMPXx said:


> wuts the best looking body kit for a s13????


Bomex body kits dont look too bad, you just need to look around for the one that you like the most, like the other guy said on here, its up to you, who cares what the other people think..........


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

xXPnOY_PiMPXx said:


> wuts the best looking body kit for a s13????



I hope what you mean by s13, you mean the coupe. if so, go to Xracing and look at their s13 kit. I love that rear bumper!


http://www.xracing.com.au/index2.htm


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Body kits are LAME, especially if you dont have anyother mods to back it up, ie power, suspension, and low offset wheels. But if you must do it check out version select kits


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

whithout a doubt:
D-DRUG 

or

BN SPORTS


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is m fav.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Trial replica very nice that car!! Front bar looks good too if im not mistaken, its also on Drift Cats car yeah??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

pity the wheels are horrid - needs some gun metal QF's or something


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Joel said:


> pity the wheels are horrid - needs some gun metal QF's or something


I agree, it needs some Volk te37's to look nice, change out those chome mistakes lol


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I personally like the factory front lip, on a silvia bumper, and the aero side skirts. Its looks clean and isnt extreme looking, so cops wont notice too much. But if I was gonna get a aero/body kit id either choose the D-Drug or Yashio Factory kits


----------



## xXPnOY_PiMPXx (Apr 20, 2005)

i think this one is real nice


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

ARESSPEED in Queensland Australia has that kit if you want it.


----------

